# APPRECIATE ADVICE ABOUT POLISH



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a black TT coupe and have used poor boys black hole on it with great results. 
They also do a wax called Natty's blue.

What I don't understand is, does the wax go on top of the black hole for a better finish or is it just another type of polish?
Does the Black hole do something that the wax doesn't?

I'd appreciate some feedback because I don't know about detailing products.


----------



## Laynerip (Apr 7, 2014)

Wax and polish are very different animals... Think of a polish is kind of abrasive / cleaning step, it helps to enhance shine with correcting impurities. A wax is the final step, more of a protective layer to help keep that shine.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Polish, Glaze (Black Hole), Sealant, then Wax as far as I know,

You don't have to do both Sealant and Wax, either / or I think&#8230;check out detailing world there are some guides on there.


----------



## Charlie15 (May 17, 2014)

As previously said above, wax and polish are very different things. However, blackhole is neither of these it is in fact a glaze. Apologies if this is confusing you further but let me try and explain.

True polish is a liquid which contains micro abrasive particles which are rubbed into the paint by hand or machine to remove a small layer and enhance the appearance by removing minor defects such as swirls. A lot of polishes available from the likes of halfords are not really true polishes in that sense. Something like Autoglym Super Resin Polish is more of an all in one product in that it has very small abrasive properties but fills up swirls and light scratches to enhance there appearance. SRP also has some sealant in it too but I will get onto that in a minute.

A glaze (blackhole) generally contains no abrasives what so ever and is purely designed to enhance the look by filling swirls and minor scratches. Some glazes also have oils in them which can give a glossier look to the paint.

A wax (nattys) or sealant is a last step protection or LSP, this is the final thing you apply to car and is designed to offer some protection from the elements. It will also help to keep the fillers in the swirls, in them! The difference between a wax and a sealant is that a wax is natural (i.e. Brazilian carnuba wax) whereas a sealant is artificial (polymer based) nattys is a wax though.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

As others have said, polish then wax. 
The black hole is only hiding your defects though as Charlie said so it's a temporary fix, even with wax on top. 
Machine polishing would actually remove the defects (polishing by hand would too but it would take infinitely more time and effort!)


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Every days a school day :mrgreen:


----------

